# Come on, let's talk about whateva



## klb120475 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ya'll come on in and have a seat. Anybody want some coffee or juice? Help ya self to whateva is in the frigerator. Ya know I'm cold natured so lemme know if I need to adjust the thermostat if it get's too hot in here for ya. Of course everybody here already know Lachen.

I just felt the need for us to talk....ya know about whateva. I know it can be frustrating to some folks in CF to wait on a thread about a particular issue they wanna discuss. Sometimes I just wanna talk.

Well as ya'll know these last 12 months have been . Anyway when I realized my mind was going through somethings I asked God to remove my spiritual gift temporarily until I could handle it again. Well I have a sound mind now and I'm so grateful He's restored my gift.

What's going on with ya'll?


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi KLB  

Thank you for inviting me into your "Sun Room".  For you have the light of the shining sun above, and you have a heart saturated in God's love.

I'm glad you're doing better.  Life has a way of being what it is..."Life."  Yet what a blessing it is to know and to love special friends and sisters as you.  

As for me, I'm almost through with a sewing project.  One of my precious baby's has a birthday next week. I'm adding swarorski crystals to the bodice of her dress.  I love making 'gifts' for my loved ones. 
I also love ice.  

and I love you, KLB   God bless you and keep you eternally...


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 13, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Hi KLB
> 
> Thank you for inviting me into your "Sun Room". For you have the light of the shining sun above, and you have a heart saturated in God's love.
> 
> ...


 
Oh Shimmie I'm so glad you made it. I know you have a busy schedule so you believe me I appreciate when you have time to stop by.

**here have a cup of crushed ice**

Hmmm...my mom use to have me and my sisters do different types of sewing projects growing up. I haven't touched a needle or sewing machine since. I wonder if I still got it in me?:scratchch


----------



## stormy07 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi ladies...I am happy today because I finally have internet at home! (and I'm off of work today and don't know what to do with myself) 

KLB I just wanted to say that even though I don't know you very well you are a very beautiful person inside and out from what I've seen you type..... sorry if that came out cheesy


----------



## Jenaee (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey KLB…thanks for that warm welcome 

With valentines day being tomorrow and seeing all the couples celebrating tugs at my longing for a husband a lil. But I like the song says “So I’ll say thank you Lord, I won’t complain”.


----------



## dlewis (Feb 13, 2008)

It's feel so warm and toasty up in here. 

I've had an awful week.  But things are getting better, I think.  I have a parent/teacher conference today and I'm dreading it.  But I'm getting off early today.

Have and cook and bake for my great uncles furneral tonight.

A friend of mine died Monday she was only in her early 40's.

I finally get to take my trailer to the dealership to get it fixed this weekend.  Gonna make a day of it with the kids.

Finally got my truck back.  I have to learn to stop changing gears when the car hasn't come to complete stop.  It's costing me money.

Oh, I hate my extended family.  Thinking about dropping them all and starting fresh.  Yall want to be apart of my new family?


----------



## dlewis (Feb 13, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Hi KLB
> 
> Thank you for inviting me into your "Sun Room".  For you have the light of the shining sun above, and you have a heart saturated in God's love.
> 
> ...




Hey Shimmie...Did you get my message?


----------



## motherx2esq (Feb 13, 2008)

I wish God gave me the gift to sew or the time to learn.  That there is a blessing!


----------



## queen_t (Feb 13, 2008)

dlewis said:


> I
> Finally got my truck back.  *I have to learn to stop changing gears when the car hasn't come to complete stop.*  It's costing me money.



Hey ladies...

D, you do that too!? My SO get on me about that *all* the time.  It's such a horrible habit. I need to stop before it starts costing!


----------



## dlewis (Feb 13, 2008)

queen_t said:


> Hey ladies...
> 
> D, you do that too!? My SO get on me about that *all* the time.  It's such a horrible habit. I need to stop before it starts costing!



Just cost me $1,525.  DH was not happy.  So what I'm doing now is putting the car in reverse and saying "stop" and then put it in drive.  I have always done it one way but now it's time to change.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 13, 2008)

dlewis said:


> Hey Shimmie...Did you get my message?


You left me a message?  Oh Dear, when?  

OMG....I haven't check my home voice mail in 2 days.   I'm so sorry.


----------



## dlewis (Feb 13, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> You left me a message?  Oh Dear, when?
> 
> OMG....I haven't check my home voice mail in 2 days.   I'm so sorry.



It was about two weeks about.  I call your home and there was a very beautiful voice on your answering machine.  Was that you?


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 13, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> I wish God gave me the gift to sew or the time to learn. That there is a blessing!


I love to sew and make things.  I started when I was 10 years old.  Learned from both of my grand mommies...  

I'm just finishing my Valentine gifts...

Here's a Valentine full of hearts just for you...


----------



## queen_t (Feb 13, 2008)

dlewis said:


> Just cost me $1,525.  DH was not happy.  So what I'm doing now is putting the car in reverse and saying "stop" and then put it in drive.  I have always done it one way but now it's time to change.



Ahhhhhh! Thank you for the motivation to stop......immediately!


----------



## motherx2esq (Feb 13, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> I love to sew and make things. I started when I was 10 years old. Learned from both of my grand mommies...
> 
> I'm just finishing my Valentine gifts...
> 
> Here's a Valentine full of hearts just for you...


 
Aww thank you?


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 13, 2008)

dlewis said:


> It was about two weeks about. I call your home and there was a very beautiful voice on your answering machine. Was that you?


Did it sound 'sultry' and young?   Yeahhhhhhh...that's me.  

Two weeks ago, you called me?  Was it the 410 (home) or the 443 (cell) area code? They both answer the same way.  "The Voice"   

When I checked the messages prior to this week, I didn't have one from you.  Now I'm sad....


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 13, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Oh Shimmie I'm so glad you made it. I know you have a busy schedule so you believe me I appreciate when you have time to stop by.
> 
> **here have a cup of crushed ice**
> 
> Hmmm...my mom use to have me and my sisters do different types of sewing projects growing up. I haven't touched a needle or sewing machine since. I wonder if I still got it in me?:scratchch


Thanks KLB, just what I needed...I love crushed ice.  

I missed Lady D's call....


----------



## dlewis (Feb 13, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Did it sound 'sultry' and young?   Yeahhhhhhh...that's me.
> 
> Two weeks ago, you called me?  Was it the 410 (home) or the 443 (cell) area code? They both answer the same way.  "The Voice"
> 
> When I checked the messages prior to this week, I didn't have one from you.  Now I'm sad....



Your voice is very clear and nice.  It was the 410 number.  I'll try again soon.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 13, 2008)

dlewis said:


> It's feel so warm and toasty up in here.
> 
> I've had an awful week. But things are getting better, I think. I have a parent/teacher conference today and I'm dreading it. But I'm getting off early today.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry about your friend passing.  I wish you and her loved ones peace.  

My Pastor's mom passed away, two weeks ago.  Her service was just this past Saturday.  It was so sad, but we know she's with Jesus.


----------



## lisatamika (Feb 13, 2008)

I hate when I write a check to someone and they take FOREVER to cash it!!   They must not want their money . . . 

Oh, I'm sorry.  This is not a pet peeves thread is it?


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 13, 2008)

dlewis said:


> Your voice is very clear and nice. It was the 410 number. I'll try again soon.


My home number... I'm so sorry I missed you AND the message.

Gee, :scratchch: I was going for the sultry voice....  Oh well!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 13, 2008)

lisatamika said:


> I hate when I write a check to someone and they take FOREVER to cash it!!  They must not want their money . . .
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry. This is not a pet peeves thread is it?


Hey, I hate that too....

They have 1 day to cash it  or else it's mine again....


----------



## dlewis (Feb 13, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> I'm so sorry about your friend passing.  I wish you and her loved ones peace.
> 
> My Pastor's mom passed away, two weeks ago.  Her service was just this past Saturday.  It was so sad, but we know she's with Jesus.



What happens when you know that person might not be with Jesus?  I had a friend die 2 months ago and I keep having these awful dreams about him in hell.

I guess we just move on.  Nothing that can be done about it now.


----------



## dlewis (Feb 13, 2008)

lisatamika said:


> I hate when I write a check to someone and they take FOREVER to cash it!!   They must not want their money . . .
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry.  This is not a pet peeves thread is it?



I don't like that either.  We had to have our property taxes paid by Feb 1, and it still haven't gone through my account.  I called and they said they have it, it just takes awhile to post 40,000 checks that come in on the same day. 

As long as they have it, I'm ok.


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 13, 2008)

stormy07 said:


> Hi ladies...I am happy today because I finally have internet at home! (and I'm off of work today and don't know what to do with myself)
> 
> *KLB I just wanted to say that even though I don't know you very well you are a very beautiful person inside and out from what I've seen you type.....* sorry if that came out cheesy


 

Aww thanks Stormy! That's so sweet of you.


----------



## lisatamika (Feb 13, 2008)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Hey, I hate that too....
> 
> They have 1 day to cash it or else it's mine again....


 
That's what I'm saying!!  To bad it's a check to my job


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 13, 2008)

Yesterday, I bought two of these dresses for two of my baby girls...I could not resist...







Here's a close up of the detail:






I LOVE  dressing little girls in pretty dresses.  This a dream for me.

Now I have to get accessories for them. 

White Satin piqued edged ribbons for their hair (1/8th narrow)
White lacey socks
White gloves
White purse
Small Pearl earrings...
Pearl drop necklace...

And of course new white 'Dainties' (slip, cami, undies)

They don't make white lace undies for little girls (only for baby girls)....I wonder why?  A girl has to have lace....she's just gotta'...


----------



## lisatamika (Feb 13, 2008)

dlewis said:
			
		

> I don't like that either. We had to have our property taxes paid by Feb 1, and it still haven't gone through my account. I called and they said they have it, it just takes awhile to post 40,000 checks that come in on the same day.
> 
> As long as they have it, I'm ok.


 
40,00 checks!  Looks like you'll be waiting a while . . . 

I bet your property tax money could buy a LOT of hair products


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 13, 2008)

lisatamika said:


> That's what I'm saying!! To bad it's a check to my job


Hmmmm, lemme see :scratchch:  
Give them 2 more hours than it's yours again...


----------



## dlewis (Feb 13, 2008)

lisatamika said:


> 40,00 checks!  Looks like you'll be waiting a while . . .
> 
> I bet your property tax money could buy a LOT of hair products



 That's a positive way to look at it.  Every year I get depressed when it time to pay taxes.  Dh always say, "just be thankful we have the money to pay taxes" and I'm looking at him like perplexed


----------



## lisatamika (Feb 13, 2008)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, lemme see :scratchch:
> Give them 2 more hours than it's yours again...


 
K!  I will tell them Shimmie said I could have it back


----------



## lisatamika (Feb 13, 2008)

dlewis said:
			
		

> That's a positive way to look at it. Every year I get depressed when it time to pay taxes. Dh always say, "just be thankful we have the money to pay taxes" and I'm looking at him like perplexed


 
I know how you feel.  Uncle Sam ain't my uncle!


----------



## GodsPromises (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Right now I have a calm over me like I'm at peace even though here at work my name is trying to be put though the mud I have a peace around me that says "you have no worries.  Keep doing you, and I will do the rest"  It is almost like a " I'm bored" feeling but at the same time I can exhale.  I have my music playing thanks to RR.  She posted a while back about a radio station online that you can choose the type of music called Pandora and I have old school gospel playing.  Songs like " I can't Complain", God is My All and all.


----------



## dlewis (Feb 13, 2008)

LadyR said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Right now I have a calm over me like I'm at peace even though here at work my name is trying to be put though the mud I have a peace around me that says "you have no worries.  Keep doing you, and I will do the rest"  It is almost like a " I'm bored" feeling but at the same time I can exhale.  I have my music playing thanks to RR.  She posted a while back about a radio station online that you can choose the type of music called Pandora and I have old school gospel playing.  Songs like " I can't Complain", God is My All and all.



I'm sorry to hear you are going through that but it will be ok, God's got you.  I've been through that and in the end you'll be much stronger.

How is school coming?


----------



## GodsPromises (Feb 13, 2008)

School is going.  I'm enjoying it, it is a challenge but I look forward to going.  I'm taking 2 classes.  One is Intro to the Legal System.  I had a test on Monday and all I can say is thank God it was open book because if I wasn't I could see a "F" easy.  I get the test back next monday and I am hoping for a "A" but I will take a "B"

As for my other class - English Comp is mostly writing.  I had a 5 paragraph essay to do, got that back and she allowed us to rewrite it for a "A".  All of our work lead up to a reasearch paper that will be do in May and I have no idea on what I want to write about.

Any suggestions for my research paper.


----------



## mrselle (Feb 13, 2008)

It’s been 15 weeks since my last relaxer and I’m getting my hair done on Friday.  YAY!!!!!  

My husband and I are going out on a date Saturday night.  YAY!!!

My husband and I took off from work this Friday to run some errands.  I’m looking forward to some alone time with him even if we are running errands.

I slept pretty good last night.

Saw my reflection this morning and thought, “I’m not bad looking.”  ;-)

My manager smiled at me today.

Friday is pay day.  YAY!!!!

My baby gave me a kiss and a hug this morning.

Got a bad grade of my test in patho, so I’m seriously considering dropping the class.  A dropped course will look a lot better than a D or F on my transcript.  

I wish I’d gotten better grades in undergrad.

I feel like I’m stuck in my career.

It’s raining here.  YAY!!!!  We desperately need the rain.


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 13, 2008)

Jenaee said:


> Hey KLB…thanks for that warm welcome
> 
> *With valentines day being tomorrow and seeing all the couples celebrating tugs at my longing for a husband a lil.* But I like the song says “So I’ll say thank you Lord, I won’t complain”.


 
I know girl....I know. Times like this I daydream about Boo. Sometimes I dream about him at night time too.



lisatamika said:


> I hate when I write a check to someone and they take FOREVER to cash it!!  *They must not want their money* . . .
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry. This is not a pet peeves thread is it?


 
I want it.



lisatamika said:


> 40,00 checks! Looks like you'll be waiting a while . . .
> 
> *I bet your property tax money could buy a LOT of hair products*


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 13, 2008)

dlewis said:


> What happens when you know that person might not be with Jesus? I had a friend die 2 months ago and I keep having these awful dreams about him in hell.
> 
> I guess we just move on. Nothing that can be done about it now.


I wonder too about persons that I've known who didn't appear to love the Lord...

But Lady D, I have great peace in knowing this.  We never know what was on their hearts before they took their 'last breath'.   Some people 'know' whenit's their time, for the Holy Spirit has been dealing with them to come to the Lord.  And I believe that many 'do' receive Jesus before they 'leave'.

  For you....Lady D.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 13, 2008)

LadyR said:


> School is going. I'm enjoying it, it is a challenge but I look forward to going. I'm taking 2 classes. One is Intro to the Legal System. I had a test on Monday and all I can say is thank God it was open book because if I wasn't I could see a "F" easy. I get the test back next monday and I am hoping for a "A" but I will take a "B"
> 
> As for my other class - English Comp is mostly writing. I had a 5 paragraph essay to do, got that back and she allowed us to rewrite it for a "A". All of our work lead up to a reasearch paper that will be do in May and I have no idea on what I want to write about.
> 
> Any suggestions for my research paper.


What you decide for your paper, it will be awesome, for you have the gift of wisdom and the mind of Christ with His heartbeat....


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 13, 2008)

lisatamika said:


> K! I will tell them Shimmie said I could have it back


Hey that's right...  Send them to me and I'll write them a 'write off check'....  I'll glady 'write them off'.........


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 13, 2008)

mrselle said:


> My husband and I are going out on a date Saturday night. YAY!!!
> 
> My husband and I took off from work this Friday to run some errands. I’m looking forward to some alone time with him even if we are running errands.
> 
> I feel like I’m stuck in my career.


 

Aww that's too sweet! I love to hear about couples looking forward to spending time together.

Your not stuck in your career. You have free will which means you have options.


----------



## mrselle (Feb 13, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Aww that's too sweet! I love to hear about couples looking forward to spending time together.
> 
> Your not stuck in your career. You have free will which means you have options.



Yeah, he's a pretty cool guy.  ;-)

You're right...I'm not stuck.  I'm just not sure what all my options are yet.

What goes with sage green and chocolate?  I'm thinking about redoing my oldest daughter's room this summer and I need another color that goes with sage green and chocolate.


----------



## GodsPromises (Feb 13, 2008)

*How dumb is this:

As some of your know right now we live in public low income housing because my dh is on disability.  We knew that this year we would have to move because of the little raise that I have at work and his little raise on disability  they are raising our rent almost double. That is crazy enough but now we have another bigger situation.

My dh should had been a spy in other life.  He can see a drug deal for about a mile around.  He goes looking out the window, taking license plates down and at the right time letting the police know who is doing what and when.  Ok that's not bad right.  So the other week my next door neighbor's man was in the house when his PO showed up.  They didn't answer the door.  DH called the poo poo and tells them that he was in the house hiding.  The poo poo then tells old boy's PO this information. The PO comes back the other day and tells old boy that someone reported that he was home.  After PO leaves old boy comes next door ringing our door bell asking dh if it was him.  

Now I don't know who to be madder at. DH for spying even though I know that he is trying to do his part in cleaning up the neighbor or the PO for being so stupid as to tell the man that someone is telling on him.

Welcome to my world!!!!*


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey, Ladies!  I haven't read the entire thread but it's a nice change.  Encouraging and edifying each other is what this Christian walk is all about.   But I can't stay.  I'm about to cook some lima beans and corn bread.  Besides KLB ain't got no half and half for the coffee and I don't see no peppermint tea anywhurr in this piece.  So I'm out!


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 13, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Hey, Ladies! I haven't read the entire thread but it's a nice change. Encouraging and edifying each other is what this Christian walk is all about.  But I can't stay. I'm about to cook some lima beans and corn bread. *Besides KLB ain't got no half and half for the coffee and I don't see no peppermint tea anywhurr in this piece.* So I'm out!


 
grumbling to myself....can't please black folks for nuttin. 

**note to self** stop by the store and get some half/half and peppermint tea for this ungrateful pickle head. (using smilie to be sarcastic)


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 13, 2008)

mrselle said:


> Yeah, he's a pretty cool guy. ;-)
> 
> You're right...I'm not stuck. I'm just not sure what all my options are yet.
> 
> What goes with sage green and chocolate? I'm thinking about redoing my oldest daughter's room this summer and I need another color that goes with sage green and chocolate.


 
Maybe a soft yellow or very, very soft pale orange?  (Just visualizing).  

And have a wonderful, wonderful date with your husband Saturday night.  I wish you the best time ever...with many, many more to come and cherish.   

Ooooooo, take pictures.  And wear those 'shoes' (ummm we all have a pair of shoes that are 'the ones'.)

Blessings angel, you deserve the very best of everything life has to offer. ....


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 13, 2008)

LadyR said:


> *How dumb is this:*
> 
> *As some of your know right now we live in public low income housing because my dh is on disability. We knew that this year we would have to move because of the little raise that I have at work and his little raise on disability they are raising our rent almost double. That is crazy enough but now we have another bigger situation.*
> 
> ...


 
Wow LadyR that's messed up.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 13, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Hey, Ladies! I haven't read the entire thread but it's a nice change. Encouraging and edifying each other is what this Christian walk is all about.  But I can't stay. I'm about to cook some lima beans and corn bread. Besides KLB ain't got no half and half for the coffee and I don't see no peppermint tea anywhurr in this piece. So I'm out!


I took the last Peppermint tea bag... It was nice.........  I knew you'd be looking for it, so I took care of it for you.  

J/K....I'll send you a whole new box.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 13, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> grumbling to myself....can't please black folks for nuttin.
> 
> **note to self** stop by the store and get some half/half and peppermint tea for this ungrateful pickle head. (using smilie to be sarcastic)


I took the peppermint tea bag.... Yummie...


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 13, 2008)

mrselle said:


> Yeah, he's a pretty cool guy. ;-)
> 
> You're right...I'm not stuck.* I'm just not sure what all my options are yet.*
> 
> What goes with sage green and chocolate? I'm thinking about redoing my oldest daughter's room this summer and I need another color that goes with sage green and chocolate.


 
Think outside the box, the Holy spirit will show you your options.



Shimmie said:


> I took the peppermint tea bag.... Yummie...


 
**gasp** Shimmie! It was you?! You took the peppermint tea?!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 13, 2008)

I wasn't going to talk about this today, but I guess klb is making me....

I was at a funeral today for a young woman I know whose 2 year old baby girl died....

I am really not feeling tommorrow, since it will be 4 years since the passing of my mom...and I feel sad

Pray for me, ya'll. I've been crying most of the day.....I really miss her

ETA: sorry, klb...for making your thread sad.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I wasn't going to talk about this today, but I guess klb is making me....
> 
> I was at a funeral today for a young woman I know whose 2 year old baby girl died....
> 
> ...


Hey Darlin'... Come here.....  

I'm sorry you are sad.  If any word could ever mean more to you then I will say, "I love you precious Wavy; you've always been here for me through good times and bad and also the sad.  

Your mom is smiling down upon you from Heaven, and she's so very proud.  All she can say to the other saints, and the angels...."That's my babygirl".  And with a warm glow in her heart and with reverence, she turns to Jesus and says, "I could never have raised her without you...My Lord...."  :heart2:

  Precious Wavy, how blessed we are to have received the gift of your mother and Jesus through you, for when we see you, we see your mom and most surely we see the love and the heart of Jesus, our Lord.

Amen


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I wasn't going to talk about this today, but I guess klb is making me....
> 
> I was at a funeral today for a young woman I know whose 2 year old baby girl died....
> 
> ...


 
Don't you dare apologize. We're here to talk about our lives and that includes our emotions rather it's mad, glad, sad or scared.

I felt in my spirit something was wrong with my big sis. I gotchu covered in prayer. I luv you and remember those who sow in tears shall reap in joy.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 13, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> **gasp** Shimmie! It was you?! You took the peppermint tea?!


 
Yeah, it was me, I took the peppermint tea.  I ate all of the chocolates too....  

Ummmm, you didn't know you had chocolates did you?  I ate them before you saw them....   Yum! 

yummpin, yimminie....


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 13, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Don't you dare apologize. We're here to talk about our lives and that includes our emotions rather it's mad, glad, sad or scared.
> 
> I felt in my spirit something was wrong with my big sis. I gotchu covered in prayer. I luv you and remember those who sow in tears shall reap in joy.


  Amen KLB....this is a beautiful thread for it's a heart talk thread...we share whateva.  We're so blessed to have this KLB. For this is how we can share and show we care.


----------



## envybeauty (Feb 13, 2008)

Your husband has to be careful. People don't take too kindly to being told on to the police.  Especially when the police was dumb enough to mention that he got a tip.  I know he wants to clean it up but he has to think of his safety as well. I would tell him to lay off it for a minute.



LadyR said:


> *How dumb is this:
> 
> As some of your know right now we live in public low income housing because my dh is on disability.  We knew that this year we would have to move because of the little raise that I have at work and his little raise on disability  they are raising our rent almost double. That is crazy enough but now we have another bigger situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice&Wavy I just thought about something. As much as we lean on you for spiritual support (Lord knows I do) and as much as you encourage us in love ain't no way in the world we would deny you of comfort.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 13, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Hey Darlin'... Come here.....
> 
> I'm sorry you are sad. If any word could ever mean more to you then I will say, "I love you precious Wavy; you've always been here for me through good times and bad and also the sad.
> 
> ...


 
...thank you so much for your love and support, and for especially saying that my mother is a gift...for that she is!

I appreciate you...thanks again.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 13, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Nice&Wavy I just thought about something. As much as we lean on you for spiritual support (Lord knows I do) and as much as you encourage us in love ain't no way in the world we would deny you of comfort.


I totally agree.  Precious Wavy has a 1000-fold return...

AND I have scripture for that.... 

*Deutteronomy 1:11* 

*The LORD God of your fathers make you* a *THOUSAND* *times so many more as ye are, and bless you, as he hath promised you*!

Amen....precious Wavy.... for you...1000-fold blessings.


----------



## GodsPromises (Feb 13, 2008)

*Oh he know now and he is staying low.  I was just so surprise that they would tell like that putting people lives in danger and then they wonder why no one speaks up.*



nvybeauty said:


> Your husband has to be careful. People don't take too kindly to being told on to the police.  Especially when the police was dumb enough to mention that he got a tip.  I know he wants to clean it up but he has to think of his safety as well. I would tell him to lay off it for a minute.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...thank you so much for your love and support, and for especially saying that my mother is a gift...for that she is!
> 
> I appreciate you...thanks again.


Precious Wavy...every Fruit reproduces after it's own kind.  That's God's word.  What precious and beautiful fruit which was born from the womb of your mother.   

For as God's word says, "Blessed in the fruit of my body...the fruit of my womb...."   Unperishable "Mom"...Unperishable 'You'.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 13, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Don't you dare apologize. We're here to talk about our lives and that includes our emotions rather it's mad, glad, sad or scared.
> 
> I felt in my spirit something was wrong with my big sis. I gotchu covered in prayer. I luv you and remember those who sow in tears shall reap in joy.


 
Thank you so much....I appreciate you, sis and love you too


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 13, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Precious Wavy...every Fruit reproduces after it's own kind. That's God's word. What precious and beautiful fruit which was born from the womb of your mother.
> 
> For as God's word says, "Blessed in the fruit of my body...the fruit of my womb...." Unperishable "Mom"...Unperishable 'You'.


 
Thank you soooooooooo much for those beautiful words.  

It helps...it really does.

Luv you!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 13, 2008)

LadyR said:


> *Oh he know now and he is staying low. I was just so surprise that they would tell like that putting people lives in danger and then they wonder why no one speaks up.*


Lady R, I thank God for His unfailing love and protection over you and your family.  In Jesus's mighty name, Amen and Amen.

Give hubby a big hug and please tell him that this is not the Alfred Hitchcock movie, "Rear Window".   So........stay away from the windows; unless someone trespasses then it's on for the intruder....   :hardslap:

You are protected under the Blood of Jesus.  Maybe this was God's way to 'alert' your husband to be on 'other guard'.  

  to both of you.  Prayers for your beautiful new home; safe, peaceable habitation.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 13, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Nice&Wavy I just thought about something. As much as we lean on you for spiritual support (Lord knows I do) and as much as you encourage us in love ain't no way in the world we would deny you of comfort.


 
I so love you, klb...you are a blessing to my life.  Thank you for your love and your encouragement....it means the world to me.


----------



## Jenaee (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice and wavy...I dont really have any words of comfort but just wanna show you some love.


I've been listening to this song by Deitrick Haddon. It's called "Through it All". It's really ministering to me right now. Just knowing that He is with me through any and everything I go through. It's so encouraging. I think sometimes we forget He never leaves us. Here's a link of the audio if you wanna listen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piZwut-6YyM


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Feb 13, 2008)

I hope its okay if I post in this thread!

I'm confused right now!

I'm completely overwhelmed with work right now

Its been two months official on February 20, 2008, and no signs of my own daycare opening anytime soon!

I  want so much to go back to school in May but Its only two months away and I don't know if its God's will for me to go back now, or wait until September and yes I have been praying......

I wonder why all the men that I'm meeting are married or otherwise taken, and really sweet..torture to me....
And although I would never cross the line, I wonder what does God want from me...

And although I want a husband, i wonder if thats whats God's will is for me!

I'm reading about all these lovely woman across this country that are in the will of God, but yet single.. So I think to myself..it doesnt look good for me!

And if it is, will he just reveal it to me..so I could stop pondering when he will come (like prince charming on his horse, coming to rescue me)
I wonder if I choose to go back to school will that basically seal the fact, that I'm going to be single for another three years....


And I hate to continue to ramble on, but these are my thoughts right now!!! and I just had to tell SOMEBODY!!!


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 13, 2008)

Uh...Shimmie don't think I forgot about them chocolates. I'm busy comforting Nice&Wavy right now, but you best believe me and you gon have discussion about them chocolates.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I wasn't going to talk about this today, but I guess klb is making me....
> 
> I was at a funeral today for a young woman I know whose 2 year old baby girl died....
> 
> ...


 
I can empathize with you..
I went to movies over the weekend and I saw Welcome Home Roscoe Jenkins, and the father in the movie reminded me so much of my father. He passed away in April 2000, I almost had to leave the theater, because I couldn't stop crying.... 

It was hard to even look at the screen
Its so hard to lose those that we love...


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 13, 2008)

lawyer2be371 said:


> I *hope its okay if I post in this thread*!
> 
> I'm confused right now!
> 
> ...


 
Of course!

Girl you better start making him real in your mind then you'll know for sure he's coming one day. Boo is real to me. Yes, my sisters think I'm crazy but I don't care. 

You may continue to ramble, we're listening.


----------



## SEMO (Feb 13, 2008)

lawyer2be371 said:


> I hope its okay if I post in this thread!
> 
> I'm confused right now!
> 
> ...



It's ok to ramble, I think that is what this thread is for.  I understand what you mean about meeting guys though.  I recently decided to take a sabbatical from thinking about if/when I'll get married.  I found it took up too much mental energy that could be better spent elsewhere.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 13, 2008)

Jenaee said:


> Hey KLB…thanks for that warm welcome
> 
> With valentines day being tomorrow and seeing all the couples celebrating tugs at my longing for a husband a lil. But I like the song says “So I’ll say thank you Lord, I won’t complain”.


 
That's right, Jenaee!  Don't complain.  Let Jesus be your groom tomorrow.  Go buy yourself something special just from Him!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 13, 2008)

dlewis said:


> It's feel so warm and toasty up in here.
> 
> I've had an awful week. But things are getting better, I think. I have a parent/teacher conference today and I'm dreading it. But I'm getting off early today.
> 
> ...


 
You don't hate them, D.  God is just using them to grow you. But I'll definitely be apart of your family. Being trying to get to MS for a while now!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 13, 2008)

LadyR said:


> School is going. I'm enjoying it, it is a challenge but I look forward to going. I'm taking 2 classes. One is Intro to the Legal System. I had a test on Monday and all I can say is thank God it was open book because if I wasn't I could see a "F" easy. I get the test back next monday and I am hoping for a "A" but I will take a "B"
> 
> As for my other class - English Comp is mostly writing. I had a 5 paragraph essay to do, got that back and she allowed us to rewrite it for a "A". All of our work lead up to a reasearch paper that will be do in May and I have no idea on what I want to write about.
> 
> *Any suggestions for my research paper*.


 
Post Traumatic Stress Syndrome.  You already know so much on the subject.  Anything that you learn will be a plus for you.  With the war still raging on it's definitely a relevant topic.  And you'll definitely get an A especially if you include some of your personal experiences.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 13, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> I took the last Peppermint tea bag... It was nice......... I knew you'd be looking for it, so I took care of it for you.
> 
> J/K....*I'll send you a whole new box*.


 
Just email me for my address.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, I'm still at work and i just recieved a written warning because I didnt come to work on February 6, 2008
Now we had a snow storm that day, We got around 13inches of snow...Everything closed down schools,courts,banks, etc

So I called my boss and told him I was snowed in and my dad would come and get me out. And to make a long story short i didnt go in.

So they write me up, and i got so ANGRY because I do everything for these people, and the littlest mistake I do they WRITE ME UP!!!

i have been here since July, this is the first time I ever missed a day! Oh even the buses closed down that day!!!
I cover other people shifts when needed. I do all req paperworks!!! I even dont complain when the change the scedule at a moments notice! I work my other job around this job! I run their errands...I do everything!!!
AND ITS NEVER ENOUGH!!!
One of my fellow co-workers mom passed last week, so this week I'm working in her place, actually to the end of the month..and I had to rearrange my schedule at my other job. But I do.......................
This is just one of those times, Where I'm like GOD...I want to go back to SCHOOL!!!!! This isn't working for me......

If I could I would quit, but I can afford to..so I pray,pray,pray...........


----------



## envybeauty (Feb 13, 2008)

Been there. When you go above and beyond and your boss brings up something little that you didn't do in dire circumstances.  At an old job, I spent 75 minutes at lunch because an appointment I had kept me over. Someone commented about it.  Mind you, I had worked through lunch many months before that. I had even stayed late some nights. 

After that point, I  made sure to do MY job and really only my job while I looked for other things. No more goody two shoes trying to help others.  I took lunch everyday, even if it was to just sit outside or walk around the block to get out of that office. I got there on time (not early) and I left on time (didn't stay late). A big change came over me because if they didn't appreciate what I did for them such that I needed an extra 15 minutes ONE DAY, then......the writing was on the wall.

Keep your cool to keep your job. But.......




lawyer2be371 said:


> Well, I'm still at work and i just recieved a written warning because I didnt come to work on February 6, 2008
> Now we had a snow storm that day, We got around 13inches of snow...Everything closed down schools,courts,banks, etc
> 
> So I called my boss and told him I was snowed in and my dad would come and get me out. And to make a long story short i didnt go in.
> ...


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 13, 2008)

lawyer2be371 said:


> Well, I'm still at work and i just recieved a written warning because I didnt come to work on February 6, 2008
> Now we had a snow storm that day, We got around 13inches of snow...Everything closed down schools,courts,banks, etc
> 
> So I called my boss and told him I was snowed in and my dad would come and get me out. And to make a long story short i didnt go in.
> ...


 
Just hold on, girl.  Unfortunately they don't notice your efforts but Christ does.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I wasn't going to talk about this today, but I guess klb is making me....
> 
> I was at a funeral today for a young woman I know whose 2 year old baby girl died....
> 
> ...


 
*Soul Secrets of a Woman Needing Comfort*​ 

*Lord, You sent Immanuel. God with us, God with me. You have sent Your Holy Spirit to comfort me. I call upon my Comforter. Visit this place where I am suffering so. I thank You, my God, that just one touch of the Holy Ghost changes everything. Holy Spirit, show Yourself as a Comforter to me. Deep is my despair and dark is my night. I need comfort right now in the deepest places of my soul. My heart is weeping, Lord, and only You can touch it and make it whole.*​ 
*My prayer is simple. Comforter, come. There is no sweeter comfort than Your presence. There is no one I'd rather sit with in this hour. Lord, my greatest peace comes from you. The quiet of Your presence stills my soul and calms my fears. You are near me now. Let me feel the sure and perfect embrace of God. Let me see the radiance of Your face. It is awesome just to know You look upon me in grace, to know that you are near when I need You, that You welcome me into the holy place where You are. Holy spirit, comfort me.* ​


----------



## SEMO (Feb 13, 2008)

nvybeauty said:


> Been there. When you go above and beyond and your boss brings up something little that you didn't do in dire circumstances. At an old job, I spent 75 minutes at lunch because an appointment I had kept me over. Someone commented about it. Mind you, I had worked through lunch many months before that. I had even stayed late some nights.
> 
> After that point, I made sure to do MY job and really only my job while I looked for other things. *No more goody two shoes *trying to help others. I took lunch everyday, even if it was to just sit outside or walk around the block to get out of that office. I got there on time (not early) and I left on time (didn't stay late). A big change came over me because if they didn't appreciate what I did for them such that I needed an extra 15 minutes ONE DAY, then......the writing was on the wall.
> 
> Keep your cool to keep your job. But.......


 
I think you did the right thing.  It reminds me of a great book "Nice Girls Don't Get the Corner Office."  And it talked about women who do too much "above and beyond" work on menial tasks were as men go the extra mile on projects that give them high visibility, so they can be promoted.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 13, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Uh...Shimmie don't think I forgot about them chocolates. I'm busy comforting Nice&Wavy right now, but you best believe me and you gon have discussion about them chocolates.


Huh?     Chocolates....?  Say what, now?  

Ummmm, I'm gift wrapping them for your Valentine...   

Yeah....  I am....


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 13, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> *Soul Secrets of a Woman Needing Comfort*​
> 
> 
> *Lord, You sent Immanuel. God with us, God with me. You have sent Your Holy Spirit to comfort me. I call upon my Comforter. Visit this place where I am suffering so. I thank You, my God, that just one touch of the Holy Ghost changes everything. Holy Spirit, show Yourself as a Comforter to me. Deep is my despair and dark is my night. I need comfort right now in the deepest places of my soul. My heart is weeping, Lord, and only You can touch it and make it whole.*​
> ...


This is so beautiful.........


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 13, 2008)

lawyer2be371 said:


> Well, I'm still at work and i just recieved a written warning because I didnt come to work on February 6, 2008
> Now we had a snow storm that day, We got around 13inches of snow...Everything closed down schools,courts,banks, etc
> 
> So I called my boss and told him I was snowed in and my dad would come and get me out. And to make a long story short i didnt go in.
> ...


Lawyer2be...first of all you need a great big hug...

Now as for that letter...

Though it was written by your boss, they DID NOT write your Destiny.  God did.  God's word says, 

Psalm 31:15

*MY TIMES* are in thy hand: deliver me from the hand of mine enemies, and from them that persecute me. 

Just know that God is with you and He will maintain your right cause.  He will defend you.  So be at peace, angel.   It's only a man who wrote the letter, not God.   God can 'turn' anything around...and He will.

I'm asking God to 'favor' you in Jesus's name...Amen.

Proverbs 3:4 

So shalt thou find *FAVOUR* and good understanding in the sight of God and man. 

And He will perfect all that concerns you...

I love this scripture; I can stand upon it and it never wears out...

Psalm 138:8 

The LORD will perfect that which *CONCERNETH ME*: thy mercy, O LORD, endureth for ever: forsake not the works of thine own hands.

Layer2be, You are the works of God's own hands, your Destiny is sure by Him and no other.  

Be at peace, angel.  Be at peace.


----------



## Farida (Feb 14, 2008)

So...
I took a leap and bought a car with a bad transmission in it because it was otherwise in great condition and a great price even for a bad tranny. I'm talking I cleaned out my bank account to buy it. I had to borrow $$$ to pay the DMV registration fees. Anyway, so I've been sitting trying to figure out how I'm going to pay for it. Losing sleep, stressing out...oh geez.... thinking I'm crazy for doing an "investment."

Then, my trusted mechanic loses his job and I'm thinking...now I'm truly done for. Who else can I trust? I go to a shop nearby and leave my card and ask if they would tell him to call me if they ever saw him. So I go home, dejected. They call me, tell me he has my number. Nothing. I wait. I start calling the shops for quotes for a transmission replacement or rebuild:
$2,000
$2,100
$3,000
$1,800 
$1,500 plus parts
$2695.82 ++ tax

Dearie me.

Then he calls.

Fixes my window, replaces my lights, fixes the squeaky timing belt, the small oil leak, REPLACES the transmission with a smooth, no-jerk shift transmission, flushes the fluids. Washes my car, steam cleans the engine and drives it to my doorstep.
For.... $700.

$700!!

This, from the man people told me, "he's off his rocker! He's insane."   
"His wife left him." "He was homeless." "He went to jail."

"Why?" I asked him. "I know you've been having a hard time...so I thought I'd help you out."

Now, isn't that a Godsend?


----------



## DayStar (Feb 14, 2008)

hey ladies 

today is a very stressful day...exams for days and im procrastinating.....pray for me ..

they put a temporary political forum up..but couldnt put a temporary religious forum up..wow.....sigh...


----------



## GodsPromises (Feb 14, 2008)

*Good morning ladies,

I got donuts and coffee if anyone wants any.

How is everyone this morning.  I got up and just didn't feel like getting started.  Read and prayed with ds, and started getting ready.  I just felt  uggggg. I hope that I'm not coming down with anything and if I am I will just pray it away.

DH has been having pains in his arm lately and don't know why.  He had been working temp at a company lifting boxes which he is not suppose to be doing but he was so he may had sprained something.  Anyway he has a appt at VA today.  Hopefully they will see the problem.
*


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 14, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> *Post Traumatic Stress Syndrome*. You already know so much on the subject. Anything that you learn will be a plus for you. With the war still raging on it's definitely a relevant topic. And you'll definitely get an A especially if you include some of your personal experiences.


 

Lady R....that's a great topic! I never realized how real PTSS was until I experienced it myself.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 14, 2008)

Today, I'm coming in and getting a cup of tea and a donut....ummmm, thank you..it's delicious!

I want to thank the women who blessed me with their kind words of love and their encouragement towards me. It's always good to know there are people who care about you.

Mocha, thank you...that was excellent and made me realize some things...

I feel better today. It's not going to be an easy day for me, but I know that I will make it through....with all of you.

I will be having cake and ice cream today because its both my bosses birthday and their anniversary (they are married) and I got them a beautiful cake, cards, flowers! They are going to love it! Today, we celebrate!!!!

Loving you with the love of the Lord!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 14, 2008)

Good morning, klb!

I love this thread...thank you, once again, for allowing the Holy Spirit to use you to bless me!

Love you!


----------



## Hil84figer (Feb 14, 2008)

Today is today...Ordinary. I feel so bored and frustrated with work and doing the same old same old.  I want to move to another state.  

If I had no obligations( ie student loans, car loan) I would too.  I want to experience a new state. I"m getting that itch again where I can't stay in on place I'm ready to explore something new.

I'm really starting to think about med school for real now.  Looking at the application put it into perspective and helps give me the realization that I can do this. It's not just an abstract thought. 

I want to Thank you, Klb, for her encouraging words and support. I"m trying to really truly trust in the Lord and remember "all things are working for me, even things I don't see"


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 14, 2008)

LadyR said:


> *Good morning ladies,*
> 
> *I got donuts and coffee if anyone wants any.*
> 
> ...


 
Yummmy donuts! Thanks LadyR!

**reaches over and grabs a glazed donut**

It's great day! I am hurting a bit though (fibroids). I'm on hold now trying to make an appointment to see my gyno. He gave me some Celebrex for pain but I'm still hurting.




vivmaiko said:


> Fixes my window, replaces my lights, fixes the squeaky timing belt, the small oil leak, REPLACES the transmission with a smooth, no-jerk shift transmission, flushes the fluids. Washes my car, steam cleans the engine and drives it to my doorstep.
> For.... $700.
> 
> $700!!
> ...


 
Praise God!!!!!


----------



## GodsPromises (Feb 14, 2008)

*Thanks, I hadn't even though about that.  I really think that is a very good idea.*



Mocha5 said:


> Post Traumatic Stress Syndrome.  You already know so much on the subject.  Anything that you learn will be a plus for you.  With the war still raging on it's definitely a relevant topic.  And you'll definitely get an A especially if you include some of your personal experiences.


----------



## mrselle (Feb 14, 2008)

vivmaiko said:


> So...
> I took a leap and bought a car with a bad transmission in it because it was otherwise in great condition and a great price even for a bad tranny. I'm talking I cleaned out my bank account to buy it. I had to borrow $$$ to pay the DMV registration fees. Anyway, so I've been sitting trying to figure out how I'm going to pay for it. Losing sleep, stressing out...oh geez.... thinking I'm crazy for doing an "investment."
> 
> Then, my trusted mechanic loses his job and I'm thinking...now I'm truly done for. Who else can I trust? I go to a shop nearby and leave my card and ask if they would tell him to call me if they ever saw him. So I go home, dejected. They call me, tell me he has my number. Nothing. I wait. I start calling the shops for quotes for a transmission replacement or rebuild:
> ...



God is good and that man is your angel.  I'm glad you got your car fixed.


----------



## Jenaee (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Everybody ****grabs a boston creme donut***

I feeling pretty good today until I got on my scale. I gained a pound . I've been trying to lose 20lbs before going on a cruise this May. It's been 4 weeks and I've only lost 5lbs . I know I gotta be patient. It's just this "Battle of the Bulge" has been a fight for me all my life. Just getting a lil weary is all...

forgive me...just venting


----------



## kweenameena (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Ya'll!! I brought some ice cream and fried chicken. I'm PMSing
Scoot over Shimmie!

Okay so this V-chip and Anti-christ talk has been making me very worried lately.
How will I tell the govt that I will not accept the v-chip if it really is the mark of the beast? How will I know it's the mark of the beast? Have they already put the chips in our soldiers when they give them their immunizations to go overseas?

If there are only a certain amount of us allowed into heaven how can I really rest assured that I will be one of them? That number in the bible was a very small number.

I'm so sad. My DH called me yesterday morning (5:20 am) and we chatted for about 15 minutes and then his phone line went out in the middle of us talking. Usually he calls right back but this time he didn't call back at all. So of course my first thoughts were "what if a IED exploded near him" and "what if something bad happened". I hate being left without answers. So now I guess I have to just sit and wait to see if the soldiers come to my door this week to deliver me some bad news.

If there are really different realms of hell that we can be sent to....are there different realms of heaven as well? erplexed

Why can't these _______folk just get used to my natural hair and get over it?!

I feel like I'm mean because I've cut off ALL of my friends. I don't know what got into me but I just became overwhelmed with them. But some of them were never really friends anyway. Maybe God wants me to be alone and without DH and my friends for a reason right now.


sorry.....my mind is alllll over the place!


----------



## kweenameena (Feb 14, 2008)

Jenaee said:


> Hey Everybody ****grabs a boston creme donut***
> 
> I feeling pretty good today until I got on my scale. I gained a pound . I've been trying to lose 20lbs before going on a cruise this May. It's been 4 weeks and I've only lost 5lbs . I know I gotta be patient. It's just this "Battle of the Bulge" has been a fight for me all my life. Just getting a lil weary is all...
> 
> forgive me...just venting


 Awww....sweetie. You'll reach your goal. Just focus and have discipline with the food and exercise.

umm...you might wanna put down that donut as well


----------



## kweenameena (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Today, I'm coming in and getting a cup of tea and a donut....ummmm, thank you..it's delicious!
> 
> I want to thank the women who blessed me with their kind words of love and their encouragement towards me. It's always good to know there are people who care about you.
> 
> ...


 
N & Dub, I'm so happy that you feel better. 
That is all.


----------



## shalom (Feb 14, 2008)

I dragging in. I got my Maple Brown Sugar Oatmeal and some grapefruit juice along with my vermont cocktail. I wish I had know LR, you were bringing donuts I could take a glaze.

KLB, as someone else posted not knowing you well, I don't really know you either, but this is an excellent post and thank you for starting it.

Dlewis, you make me laugh something terrible when you talk about them inlaws. You are too funny.

NW, my heart and prayers are with you.

Viv, God will work it out.

Shimmie, girl you are simply gold.

Lawyer2be, Stop what cha doing and that's all I can say. Prayer for your peace.

Mocha, that was a lovely prayer.

Mrselle, hang in there.

As for me I got a test in Statistics today and I'm not happy about it as it is not proving to be my strongest subject, I've avoided this class for a year. Keep me in your prayers ladies. 

My sadness come from my boy he's in love been living with this girl for 4 months, the ***** walks in yesterday and tells him she might still be having feelings for her ex. He's confused not sure what's going on he had me up all night talking about the same old thing over and over again. We I mean he talked until he fell asleep, my poor baby.....I'm hurting for him. He strung yall. 

Have a very blessed day in the Lord ladies.

PEACE


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 14, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> Hey Ya'll!! I brought some ice cream and fried chicken. I'm PMSing
> Scoot over Shimmie!
> 
> Okay so this V-chip and Anti-christ talk has been making me very worried lately.
> ...


Hey angel...Happy day to you and to your DH who is well...all is well.  Always remember that when the phone goes out, sometimes it has to be re-charged.   But God is always there 'IN CHARGE' of taking care of your hubby....

Blessings precious one, Enjoy your chicken and ice cream.  

I'm going for yogurt and sliced apples...    wish I could have a chicken wing though....love those wings.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 14, 2008)

shalom said:


> I dragging in. I got my Maple Brown Sugar Oatmeal and some grapefruit juice along with my vermont cocktail. I wish I had know LR, you were bringing donuts I could take a glaze.
> 
> KLB, as someone else posted not knowing you well, I don't really know you either, but this is an excellent post and thank you for starting it.
> 
> ...


God bless you too, precious Shalom....loved one of God's Peace.  You're a good friend and a treasure....


----------



## kweenameena (Feb 14, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Hey angel...Happy day to you and to your DH who is well...all is well. Always remember that when the phone goes out, sometimes it has to be re-charged. But God is always there 'IN CHARGE' of taking care of your hubby....
> 
> Blessings precious one, Enjoy your chicken and ice cream.
> 
> I'm going for yogurt and sliced apples...  wish I could have a chicken wing though....love those wings.


 
Awww...Shimmie. Thanks for the comforting words. I know that God is in charge and his will be done but I still struggle with fear. I'm working on it. But thanks for the reminder.

You sure you don't want a wing? I brought some hot sauce too!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 14, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> Awww...Shimmie. Thanks for the comforting words. I know that God is in charge and his will be done but I still struggle with fear. I'm working on it. But thanks for the reminder.
> 
> You sure you don't want a wing? I brought some hot sauce too!


I understand how you feel...we care and when we care, we struggle with fear.  It's normal.   

As for the wings, girl I'm so tempted.  I love me some chicken wings.  And you have HOT SAUCE too!  Thanks for sharing them with me.  Now I gotta spend an extra 30 minutes on the tread mill ... 

Bless you precious lady.  Bless you and your hubby who is in God's care.


----------



## Jenaee (Feb 14, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> Awww....sweetie. You'll reach your goal. Just focus and have discipline with the food and exercise.
> 
> umm...you might wanna put down that donut as well


 

Thank you for encouragement...*walks away from the donut*


----------



## Hil84figer (Feb 14, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Lawyer2be...first of all you need a great big hug...
> 
> Now as for that letter...
> 
> ...


 
Thank you Shimmie for this. Even though, this was for Layer2be, this has helped me. Thank you


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 14, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> Awww....sweetie. You'll reach your goal. Just focus and have discipline with the food and exercise.
> 
> umm...*you might wanna put down that donut as well*


 



Hil84figer said:


> Today is today...Ordinary. I feel so bored and frustrated with work and doing the same old same old. I want to move to another state.
> 
> If I had no obligations( ie student loans, car loan) I would too. I want to experience a new state. I"m getting that itch again where I can't stay in on place I'm ready to explore something new.
> 
> ...


 
Your welcome sweetie! I got my eye on you...you better be studying missy.



Nice & Wavy said:


> Good morning, klb!
> 
> I love this thread...thank you, once again, for allowing the Holy Spirit to use you to bless me!
> 
> Love you!


 
Luv you too!


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 14, 2008)

shalom said:


> As for me I got a test in *Statistics* today and I'm not happy about it as it is not proving to be my strongest subject, I've avoided this class for a year. Keep me in your prayers ladies.
> 
> My sadness come from my boy he's in love been living with this girl for 4 months, the ***** walks in yesterday and tells him she might still be having feelings for her ex. He's confused not sure what's going on he had me up all night talking about the same old thing over and over again. We I mean he talked until he fell asleep, my poor baby.....I'm hurting for him. He strung yall.
> 
> ...


 
Oooh girl I feel you that Statistics. Math has never been a strong subject for me. I failed Statistics twice. On that third try (had to pass the class to graduate).....I just barely passed because of favor from the Lord. I use to call my statistics teacher name out in prayer.

Wow...I luv the relationship you and your son have. That's beautiful! I'm sorry to hear he's going throught that tho.


----------



## fuchsiastar (Feb 14, 2008)

I got here late today, but want to join in the fellowship. Hey ladies *waving and sitting down with a hot tea and green grapes*

Firstly I want to say for all of the ladies who had rough days yesterday, that God is faithful and will work everything out. My heart goes out especially to the ladies who have experienced a loss and are grieving. I am a very empathetic person by nature, so my heart cries out with you. 

Secondly, for all the ladies with a praise report *ahem Vivmaiko and that CAR! ahem* I’m just gonna be thankful to God right along with you! 

KLB, thank you for starting this! You are my business buddy-in-my-head, we are going to get things going 1000% this year with our businesses! I am sure of it!



LadyR said:


> *How is everyone this morning. I got up and just didn't feel like getting started. Read and prayed with ds, and started getting ready. I just felt uggggg. I hope that I'm not coming down with anything and if I am I will just pray it away.*


 
Strangely, what has helped me is putting a half teaspoon of Arm & Hammer in a cup of hot water and drinking it morning and night. It helped me to break up the congestion. I got this info from the Health and Fitness thread…there is a sticky there called Cold Overtaking Me or something to that effect. Check it out for some good suggestions!




Jenaee said:


> I've been trying to lose 20lbs before going on a cruise this May. It's been 4 weeks and I've only lost 5lbs. I know I gotta be patient. It's just this "Battle of the Bulge" has been a fight for me all my life. Just getting a lil weary is all...


 
Jenaee, keep the faith. I am on that same battlefield right along with you. You will look fab on your cruise no matter what happens with your weight, but I want you to keep pressing onward. You already know that it’s slow motion with weight loss, so just keep pushing! You will succeed! And no need to apologize for venting, sometimes we just need to let it out!




kweenameena said:


> *Hey Ya'll!! I brought some ice cream and fried chicken. I'm PMSing*





kweenameena said:


> *Scoot over Shimmie!*
> 
> I feel like I'm mean because I've cut off ALL of my friends. I don't know what got into me but I just became overwhelmed with them. But some of them were never really friends anyway. Maybe God wants me to be alone and without DH and my friends for a reason right now.


 
I am praying for the safety of your husband! The bolded has me  
Don’t worry about cutting people off, you are not mean. This may just be your way of protecting yourself. And you are with friends right now! People don't just share good chicken with anyone, it's only meant to be shared with friends 




shalom said:


> As for me I got a test in Statistics today and I'm not happy about it as it is not proving to be my strongest subject, I've avoided this class for a year. Keep me in your prayers ladies.


 
Oh, statistics is something else. I am definitely praying for you! The good thing about it is once you understand the overarching concept it becomes more realistic to you and maybe a bit easier also. Maybe a study guide will help, the ones they sell in Barnes and Nobles for $15 that provide a summary of the topic and tricks for how to understand it?


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 14, 2008)

Hil84figer said:


> Thank you Shimmie for this. Even though, this was for Layer2be, this has helped me. Thank you


Here's your very own big hug as well precious lady... 

I'm blessed that God used me and in Jesus's name, for you, it is well.  No man can steal your Destiny.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Feb 14, 2008)

I know that when your trying to do right....everything and anything bad will and can come at you...but I wasn't expecting that...nor do I want it to happen again...but doesn't mean I'll suddenly do wrong


----------



## deola (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you Op for this wonderful thread.

Right now my daughter is on my laps while I'm typing this. I'm ready to give her lunch at 5:29pm California time-she had a big valentine's gig at day care and came home stuffed from all the unhealthy foods

Anyways, just have a few things to share. God is FAITHFUL and will not let one letter of His Word concerning His children fall to the ground cos He watches over His word to ensure that His promises come to pass.

I encourage all who are going through anything- grief, confusion, sadness, stress, hurt, anger, bitterness-whatever to lay them at His feet and hold on to God's unchanging Word because the Word works!

People if there was one thing I would willingly lay my life for-it would be the absolute certainty that this God we serve loves us more than we can fathom and causes all things to work for our ultimate good.

So dig your face in His Word, keep your knees bent in prayer, square your shoulders and keep your head up cos you know your heavenly Father knows your name


----------



## deola (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh one other thing, i can't keep my hands out of my hurr! This natural thing is  sum'n else y'all


----------



## kweenameena (Feb 14, 2008)

deola said:


> Oh one other thing, i can't keep my hands out of my hurr! This natural thing is sum'n else y'all


 Me neither. I play with my curls all day!! Yesterday I smooth some castor oil on each curl and when I went to work today...I couldn't stop twirling them around my fingers because they were so soft!!! I love natural hair!


----------



## kweenameena (Feb 14, 2008)

deola said:


> Thank you Op for this wonderful thread.
> 
> Right now my daughter is on my laps while I'm typing this. I'm ready to give her lunch at 5:29pm California time-she had a big valentine's gig at day care and came home stuffed from all the unhealthy foods
> 
> ...


That was beautiful and it spoke to my heart!
Thank you!


----------



## deola (Feb 15, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> That was beautiful and it spoke to my heart!
> Thank you!



You're welcome! 

I have a testimony to share which causes me to shudder anytime I think of God's goodness.
I just passed my exams that qualify me to take the board exams so I can be licensed in the US to practice pharmacy (I'm a foreign pharmacist) and I got interviewed by a retail pharmacy yesterday and they are offering me employment! All this happened within a two-month period and I'm still spinning from God's favor

And my husband will be finishing his MBA program next month and will be starting a job with a top financial consulting company in April-by the way he's a foreign student who will be graduating from a school that is not among the ivy league schools or top anything but God's favor gave him that job

When things like these happens, I feel so unworthy of God's favor and I ask 'why, why does God love someone like me-who am I that He is mindful of me?'-I ain't perfect at all but I am reminded in His Word that He loved me first and all I need to do is to stay in Him/His Word and continually trust and acknowledge Him at all times and He will make my paths straight.

Sometimes I fall and let my flesh take over but His grace is sufficient for me cos He wills in me to act and do according to His good pleasure.

I love you Lord and no-one/event/nothing will separate me from the love of God!  

Sorry for being so long-winded but I just had to share


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 15, 2008)

deola said:


> Thank you Op for this wonderful thread.
> 
> Right now my daughter is on my laps while I'm typing this. I'm ready to give her lunch at 5:29pm California time-she had a big valentine's gig at day care and came home stuffed from all the unhealthy foods
> 
> ...


Beautiful words from a beautiful heart... 

And mulitple Blessings on your precious baby girl...I remember those 'holiday' parties.   

 Ummmm, I'm among the guilty ones who used to give out the treats to the 'babies.'   I coordinated the 'parties'.  And then had the nerve to create cute little goodie bags for them to take home filled with even more treats; the kids never ate dinner and were up past bedtime from all of the party excitement.   

Opps!  Now I gotta run    before you come after me for being one of the culprits for giving candy, cookies, and other fun foods to your baby girl.  

I used to teach pre-K and K and also Sunday School for the little ones.  I loved giving them parties for every occasion, especially birthdays.


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 15, 2008)

BeyondBlessed said:


> I know that when your trying to do right....everything and anything bad will and can come at you...but I wasn't expecting that...nor do I want it to happen again...but doesn't mean I'll suddenly do wrong


 
I feel ya......It will be alright.


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 15, 2008)

I just came back from the doctor. They're scheduling my partial hysterectomy surgery for the end of the month. Thank God! The pain is unbearable......fibroids ain't no joke.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 15, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> I just came back from the doctor. They're scheduling my partial hysterectomy surgery for the end of the month. Thank God! The pain is unbearable......fibroids ain't no joke.


And our love for you is NO JOKE... 

KLB, we've got you covered, not just in words but actively covered from the crown of your head to the soles of your feet....you are covered in loving prayers and in our hearts.   We're with you now, during and after.  

Oh and Mr. KLBoo  is praying for and with you too....Indeed he is  

And another 'Oh'...we praise God right now for His miracle working power in healing your body right now , In Jesus's name.  This ain't no game.  We're receiving all of God's benefits for you....and for Mr. KLBoo, this includes your precious children too.   Just say amen....


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 15, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> And our love for you is NO JOKE...
> 
> KLB, we've got you covered, not just in words but actively covered from the crown of your head to the soles of your feet....you are covered in loving prayers and in our hearts.  We're with you now, during and after.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Shimmie!


----------



## harrison (Feb 18, 2008)

Klb.. I'll pray that the surgery is a success and that you heal quickly...


----------



## mrselle (Feb 18, 2008)

klb - you're in my prayers and a big ol ((((hug)))) to you.


Not a good day.  Not necessarily a bad day, but not a good day considering it is my day off.  My oldest daughter (not my biological child) has been something to deal with lately.  Her latest stunt...she took the car without our permission and then lied about where she was.  First of all she's not supposed to be driving because the last time she drove somewhere she missed her curfew.  This is a regular occurence for her and nothing we do seems to help.  Her mother called my husband and said she "needs a break" from us, so now I have to take her to see her godmother.  I guess she is going to spend the night there.  The worst thing about this is that I feel so helpless when it comes to what is going on in my own home.  I feel like my husband lets her run around like a chicken with her head cut off and I feel like there is only so much I can do because she's not really mine.  It's beyond spanking.  She sees a therapist and it seems like things are getting worse, not better.  I'm pretty upset right now.  

Going to see my professor about my last test grade.  I hope I don't have to drop this course.  I pray this information starts sticking with me.  I need this course.


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 18, 2008)

mrselle said:


> klb - you're in my prayers and a big ol ((((hug)))) to you.
> 
> 
> Not a good day. Not necessarily a bad day, but not a good day considering it is my day off. My oldest daughter (not my biological child) has been something to deal with lately. Her latest stunt...she took the car without our permission and then lied about where she was. First of all she's not supposed to be driving because the last time she drove somewhere she missed her curfew. This is a regular occurence for her and nothing we do seems to help. Her mother called my husband and said she "needs a break" from us, so now I have to take her to see her godmother. I guess she is going to spend the night there. The worst thing about this is that I feel so helpless when it comes to what is going on in my own home. I feel like my husband lets her run around like a chicken with her head cut off and I feel like there is only so much I can do because she's not really mine. It's beyond spanking. She sees a therapist and it seems like things are getting worse, not better. I'm pretty upset right now.
> ...


 

Awww Mrselle. I'm sorry your going through this. It's gonna be okay.


----------



## GodsPromises (Feb 18, 2008)

Mrselle,

I know that teenagers are from another planet.  I now understand what my mother said when I was a teenager.  She said that teenagers should be frozen from the age of 12 to 20 so that the parents wouldn't have to deal with them .  God is faithful my sister for I know that he is.  No matter what God has worked it out.  Keep pressing forward and press toward the mark and hopefully at some point your step daughter we see your example and what to follow you.  She may be looking for attention and don't know how to get it.  Can you take her out for some one on one time, that may be just what see needs.

You are in my prayers.



mrselle said:


> klb - you're in my prayers and a big ol ((((hug)))) to you.
> 
> 
> Not a good day.  Not necessarily a bad day, but not a good day considering it is my day off.  My oldest daughter (not my biological child) has been something to deal with lately.  Her latest stunt...she took the car without our permission and then lied about where she was.  First of all she's not supposed to be driving because the last time she drove somewhere she missed her curfew.  This is a regular occurence for her and nothing we do seems to help.  Her mother called my husband and said she "needs a break" from us, so now I have to take her to see her godmother.  I guess she is going to spend the night there.  The worst thing about this is that I feel so helpless when it comes to what is going on in my own home.  I feel like my husband lets her run around like a chicken with her head cut off and I feel like there is only so much I can do because she's not really mine.  It's beyond spanking.  She sees a therapist and it seems like things are getting worse, not better.  I'm pretty upset right now.
> ...


----------



## GodsPromises (Feb 18, 2008)

Girl you know who you served and He is faithful and good.

You are in my prayers for a miracle.



klb120475 said:


> I just came back from the doctor. They're scheduling my partial hysterectomy surgery for the end of the month. Thank God! The pain is unbearable......fibroids ain't no joke.


----------



## GodsPromises (Feb 18, 2008)

WE"RE HAVING A PARTY WE"RE A PARTY 



I got my test back from my Intro to Legal Studies and I got a 96.5 and a perfect 10 on my homework.  I am so happy. After 20 years out of school, my first test is a "A".  I called my mom in the car to tell her and she's like oh of course you were always a "A" student, which is true but after so long it still feels great.

So ladies I got food and drinks come and help yourselves.

God is so good!!!!!


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 19, 2008)

LadyR said:


> WE"RE HAVING A PARTY WE"RE A PARTY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Girl shut yo mouth!! Gon then wit yo bad self!!!:superbanana:

Mmmmm.....hot wings.


----------



## Hil84figer (Feb 19, 2008)

LadyR said:


> WE"RE HAVING A PARTY WE"RE A PARTY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Congrats  Lady R...


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hil84figer said:


> Congrats Lady R...


 
Ya see how studying paid off for LadyR?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 19, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> I just came back from the doctor. They're scheduling my partial hysterectomy surgery for the end of the month. Thank God! The pain is unbearable......fibroids ain't no joke.


 
All will be well, sis.  I will be praying for you and you know the others will too!  God didn't put us together that late night just for a praise party....there were walls coming down and yokes being destroyed and healing taking place!!!!

I love you, sis!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 19, 2008)

LadyR said:


> WE"RE HAVING A PARTY WE"RE A PARTY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
A Party???  I'm there....ummmm, thanks for the fried chicken girl!

Congratulations, sis....awesome news!


----------



## shalom (Feb 19, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> God bless you too, precious Shalom....loved one of God's Peace. You're a good friend and a treasure....


 
I'm touched.:blush3:  Thank you.


----------



## shalom (Feb 19, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Oooh girl I feel you that Statistics. Math has never been a strong subject for me. I failed Statistics twice. On that third try (had to pass the class to graduate).....I just barely passed because of favor from the Lord. *I use to call my statistics teacher name out in prayer.*
> 
> Wow...I luv the relationship you and your son have. That's beautiful! I'm *sorry to hear he's going throught that tho*.


 

The bolded: This is too funny, but I know what you mean.  Unfortunately, the problem is not the teacher, but it's me.  Brain is just dead.  

So am I.  I've spent the whole weekend sitting up with him.  Last night she finally let him go, so for half the night I was up praying with him.  He'll be alright.  What he needed was to get his mind back on God, he came to him last night though.  Shocked me, baby boy prayed and prayed until he couldn't pray no more.


----------



## shalom (Feb 19, 2008)

fuchsiastar said:


> I got here late today, but want to join in the fellowship. Hey ladies *waving and sitting down with a hot tea and green grapes*
> 
> Firstly I want to say for all of the ladies who had rough days yesterday, that God is faithful and will work everything out. My heart goes out especially to the ladies who have experienced a loss and are grieving. I am a very empathetic person by nature, so my heart cries out with you.
> 
> ...




Fuchiastar, I have one, it not helping.  Keep me in your prayers.


----------



## shalom (Feb 19, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> Hey Ya'll!! I brought some ice cream and fried chicken. I'm PMSing
> Scoot over Shimmie!
> 
> Okay so this V-chip and Anti-christ talk has been making me very worried lately.
> ...


 
See bolded.  I worry about that number too. 

I've done this before.  God's ways are mysterious, I wouldn't count that out.


----------



## shalom (Feb 19, 2008)

deola said:


> Thank you Op for this wonderful thread.
> 
> Right now my daughter is on my laps while I'm typing this. I'm ready to give her lunch at 5:29pm California time-she had a big valentine's gig at day care and came home stuffed from all the unhealthy foods
> 
> ...


 

AMEN.  Thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## shalom (Feb 19, 2008)

deola said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> I have a testimony to share which causes me to shudder anytime I think of God's goodness.
> I just passed my exams that qualify me to take the board exams so I can be licensed in the US to practice pharmacy (I'm a foreign pharmacist) and I got interviewed by a retail pharmacy yesterday and they are offering me employment! All this happened within a two-month period and I'm still spinning from God's favor
> ...


 

*This is great.  I'm happy for you and your husband.*


----------



## shalom (Feb 19, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> And our love for you is NO JOKE...
> 
> KLB, we've got you covered, not just in words but actively covered from the crown of your head to the soles of your feet....you are covered in loving prayers and in our hearts.  We're with you now, during and after.
> 
> ...


 
*I stand in agreement with your prayer over KLB's health.*


----------



## shalom (Feb 19, 2008)

mrselle said:


> klb - you're in my prayers and a big ol ((((hug)))) to you.
> 
> 
> Not a good day. Not necessarily a bad day, but not a good day considering it is my day off. My oldest daughter (not my biological child) has been something to deal with lately. Her latest stunt...she took the car without our permission and then lied about where she was. First of all she's not supposed to be driving because the last time she drove somewhere she missed her curfew. This is a regular occurence for her and nothing we do seems to help. Her mother called my husband and said she "needs a break" from us, so now I have to take her to see her godmother. I guess she is going to spend the night there. The worst thing about this is that I feel so helpless when it comes to what is going on in my own home. I feel like my husband lets her run around like a chicken with her head cut off and I feel like there is only so much I can do because she's not really mine. It's beyond spanking. She sees a therapist and it seems like things are getting worse, not better. I'm pretty upset right now.
> ...


 
*I won't offer my 2cents, because that might include somebody gettin dropped kicked, somebody hittin the floor, blood, black eyes you get the picture.*

I'll be praying for you, God will give you the strength to survive it.


----------



## shalom (Feb 19, 2008)

LadyR said:


> WE"RE HAVING A PARTY WE"RE A PARTY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 19, 2008)

shalom said:


> The bolded: This is too funny, but I know what you mean. *Unfortunately, the problem is not the teacher, but it's me. Brain is just dead. *
> 
> So am I. I've spent the whole weekend sitting up with him. Last night she finally let him go, so for half the night I was up praying with him. He'll be alright. *What he needed was to get his mind back on God, he came to him last night though. Shocked me, baby boy prayed and prayed until he couldn't pray no more*.


 
In times like those I use to pray that God would soften the teacher's heart so he/she would show favor on me.

Wow! I ain't gon lie...I'm impressed. Ya just don't come across too many men like this. How old is he?


----------



## mrselle (Feb 19, 2008)

shalom said:


> *I won't offer my 2cents, because that might include somebody gettin dropped kicked, somebody hittin the floor, blood, black eyes you get the picture.*
> 
> I'll be praying for you, God will give you the strength to survive it.



You made me laugh.  Thank you, I needed it.  You haven't said anything I haven't thought of.  Despite her age and size I do think a good ol' fashioned beating might help.


----------



## mrselle (Feb 19, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> I feel like I'm mean because I've cut off ALL of my friends. I don't know what got into me but I just became overwhelmed with them. But some of them were never really friends anyway. Maybe God wants me to be alone and without DH and my friends for a reason right now.



First off ((((hugs)))) to you.

Second, I’ve been there.  God had to totally strip me of all my friends and anyone else around me that wasn’t trying to help me go higher in Him.  One roommate moved out of state to be with her boyfriend, the other roommate left because we found a tiny mouse in our house one night and she was scared (honestly, I think she just didn’t want to be around me) and the person I considered to be one of my best friends graduated, moved out of state and rarely called.  My parents weren’t too happy with me, so we talked about once a week and even then our conversations were very brief.  The only people I remained close to were these two women who were my prayer partners.  Every single night we’d call each other and pray…sometimes for hours on end.  At the time I didn’t understand it.  At the time I was miserable and lonely.  But looking back I can see why God removed all those people from my life.  He wanted me to have a stronger prayer life, be totally dependent on Him, recognize Him as my source for ALL things and He was trying to get some things to me.  If those people had been in my life I would have talked about what I was going through, they would have told me I misheard God and that I was a fool and I would have given up on what God had promised me.  I’m not saying that your isolation is that severe, it’s just my long-winded way of saying sometimes God isolates us so we can hear Him better.


----------



## Jenaee (Feb 19, 2008)

mrselle said:


> First off ((((hugs)))) to you.
> 
> Second, I’ve been there. *God had to totally strip me of all my friends and anyone else around me that wasn’t trying to help me go higher in Him.* One roommate moved out of state to be with her boyfriend, the other roommate left because we found a tiny mouse in our house one night and she was scared (honestly, I think she just didn’t want to be around me) and the person I considered to be one of my best friends graduated, moved out of state and rarely called. My parents weren’t too happy with me, so we talked about once a week and even then our conversations were very brief. The only people I remained close to were these two women who were my prayer partners. Every single night we’d call each other and pray…sometimes for hours on end. At the time I didn’t understand it. At the time I was miserable and lonely. But looking back I can see why God removed all those people from my life. He wanted me to have a stronger prayer life, be totally dependent on Him, recognize Him as my source for ALL things and He was trying to get some things to me. If those people had been in my life I would have talked about what I was going through, they would have told me I misheard God and that I was a fool and I would have given up on what God had promised me. I’m not saying that your isolation is that severe, it’s just my long-winded way of saying *sometimes God isolates us so we can hear Him better.*


 

This happened to me as well. Not all of my friends but the ones who weren't healthy for me. I really agree with the last statement!!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 19, 2008)

mrselle said:


> You made me laugh. Thank you, I needed it. You haven't said anything I haven't thought of. Despite her age and size I do think a good ol' fashioned beating might help.


 
Don't listen to Shalom, girl.  She'll have ACS/DCFS/Somebody with an "S" at your door.  NO noticeable marks!  Make her kneel on rice.


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 19, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Don't listen to Shalom, girl. She'll have ACS/DCFS/*Somebody with an "S" at your door*. NO noticeable marks! Make her kneel on rice.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 19, 2008)

klb120475 said:


>


 
Silly Wily!  You know the "S"es don't play.  They always seem to be a day late and a dollar short on taking kids who are really being harmed.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 19, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Don't listen to Shalom, girl. She'll have ACS/DCFS/Somebody with an "S" at your door. NO noticeable marks! Make her kneel on rice.


 
@ 'kneel on rice'..... Mocha, you are not right...Then she''ll have tiny 'craters' on her knees....'rice indents.'  Walking around looking all Holey with Holey knee caps. 

It's better to place the rice under her mattress, then it will keep rolling off of the box spring.  One bump on the floor and it's legal....she fell! 

Lemme tell you sumpin'...my mother pulled a switch on me until I left home 'married' and thought nothing of it.  (Ummm, I married young though.)  And let somebody tell her not to beat me...humph, they'd get the switch too and then again for not minding their own business.    The police came to my mother for protection; she didn't play.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> @ 'kneel on rice'..... Mocha, you are not right...*Then she''ll have tiny 'craters' on her knees....'rice indents.' Walking around looking all Holey with Holey knee caps*.
> 
> It's better to place the rice under her mattress, then it will keep rolling off of the box spring. One bump on the floor and it's legal....she fell!
> 
> Lemme tell you sumpin'...my mother pulled a switch on me until I left home 'married' and thought nothing of it. (Ummm, I married young though.)  And let somebody tell her not to beat me...humph, they'd get the switch too and then again for not minding their own business.  The police came to my mother for protection; she didn't play.


 
 @ the whole post.  Her knee caps might be holey but if MrsElle invests in enough rice, I guarantee that gal will end up HOLY!   All in the name of training 'em up rightch!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 19, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> @ the whole post. Her knee caps might be holey but if MrsElle invests in enough rice, I guarantee that gal will end up HOLY!  All in the name of training 'em up rightch!




Look the best way to deal with a teen who takes the car and doesn't know how to tell time is to give them PLENTY of GAS!  Yup! Plenty of Gas. 

Give them plenty of tumme gas. Feed them lots of *rice* and beans with gravy, real spicey. Give them lots of granola and fiber; lot's of hot chocolate, more beans, bean pies, nuts and raisins, peanut brittle covered in chocolate, more beans, and more hot chocolate.

That's the gas I'm talkin' bout. They'lll be so gasey, that none of their friends will want to be around them without falling out laughing  Ummmm, she'll be home quick and not go out again. Lil' stinker pooh. She'l keep herself home. Momma, still loves her, but keep the house aired out.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Look the best way to deal with a teen who takes the car and doesn't know how to tell time is to give them PLENTY of GAS!  Yup! Plenty of Gas.
> 
> Give them plenty of tumme gas. Feed them lots of *rice* and beans with gravy, real spicey. Give them lots of granola and fiber; lot's of hot chocolate, more beans, bean pies, nuts and raisins, peanut brittle covered in chocolate, more beans, and more hot chocolate.
> 
> That's the gas I'm talkin' bout. They'lll be so gasey, that none of their friends will want to be around them without falling out laughing  Ummmm, she'll be home quick and not go out again. Lil' stinker pooh. She'l keep herself home. Momma, still loves her, but keep the house aired out.


 
Yeah.  She won't be concerned with the car.  She'll be more concerned need this after all of that:







The "S"es might get you on diet abuse with that one though..


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 19, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Don't listen to Shalom, girl.  She'll have ACS/DCFS/Somebody with an "S" at your door.  NO noticeable marks!  Make her kneel on rice.



I'm done.....:rofl3::rofl3:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 19, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> @ 'kneel on rice'..... Mocha, you are not right...Then she''ll have tiny 'craters' on her knees....'rice indents.'  Walking around looking all Holey with Holey knee caps.
> 
> It's better to place the rice under her mattress, then it will keep rolling off of the box spring.  One bump on the floor and it's legal....she fell!
> 
> Lemme tell you sumpin'...my mother pulled a switch on me until I left home 'married' and thought nothing of it.  (Ummm, I married young though.)  And let somebody tell her not to beat me...humph, they'd get the switch too and then again for not minding their own business.    The police came to my mother for protection; she didn't play.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


>


 

Aww come on Nice!  Fix your pics.  That's real newbie ish.  

By the way, I love that chair smiley...  I feel like that most of the time.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 19, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Aww come on Nice!  Fix your pics.  That's real newbie ish.
> 
> By the way, I love that chair smiley...  I feel like that most of the time.


----------



## mrselle (Feb 20, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Don't listen to Shalom, girl.  She'll have ACS/DCFS/Somebody with an "S" at your door.  NO noticeable marks!  Make her kneel on rice.



I hate I couldn't log back on last night.  Lord knows I needed this laugh.


----------



## shalom (Feb 20, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> In times like those I use to pray that God would soften the teacher's heart so he/she would show favor on me.
> 
> Wow! I ain't gon lie...I'm impressed. Ya just don't come across too many men like this. How old is he?


 

He's 20.  He told me yesterday when I got home from work that he prayed all night long every time he thought about her then when he finally woke up all thoughts of her were gone.


----------



## shalom (Feb 20, 2008)

mrselle said:


> You made me laugh. Thank you, I needed it. You haven't said anything I haven't thought of. Despite her age and size I do think a good ol' fashioned beating might help.


 

 You're welcome!


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 20, 2008)

shalom said:


> *He's 20*. He told me yesterday when I got home from work that he prayed all night long every time he thought about her then when he finally woke up all thoughts of her were gone.


 
Wow! That's awesome! Tell him KLB said she's really proud of him!


----------



## shalom (Feb 20, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Don't listen to Shalom, girl. She'll have ACS/DCFS/Somebody with an "S" at your door. *NO noticeable marks! *





That is funny, I'mma have to try the rice I have a 16 year old daughter.    

Mocha5, she has to do it like my Momma use to and put a glove on or tie a rag around her hand (not sure where she got that from, she said the police) that way the licks won't leave any visable marks.


----------



## shalom (Feb 20, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> @ 'kneel on rice'..... Mocha, you are not right...Then she''ll have tiny 'craters' on her knees....'rice indents.' Walking around looking all Holey with Holey knee caps.
> 
> *It's better to place the rice under her mattress, then it will keep rolling off of the box spring. One bump on the floor and it's legal....she fell! *
> 
> Lemme tell you sumpin'...my mother pulled a switch on me until I left home 'married' and thought nothing of it. (Ummm, I married young though.)  And let somebody tell her not to beat me...humph, they'd get the switch too and then again for not minding their own business.  *The police came to my mother for protection; she didn't play.*


 
Thank yall for the laughs, I needed this morning.


----------



## shalom (Feb 20, 2008)

klb120475 said:


>


 
See I'm at you too for this one.


----------



## shalom (Feb 20, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Wow! That's awesome! Tell him KLB said she's really proud of him!


 

I had to leave for a minute, now I'm back.

Ok, KLB I will, he'll be happy.  Thank you.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 20, 2008)

mrselle said:


> I hate I couldn't log back on last night. Lord knows I needed this laugh.


 
Awww, Honey.  God is greater than any of our problems (I have to remind myself daily).  He is in the midst of your situation.  And you're gonna wake up one day and she's going to be a God-fearing, beautiful young lady all because of your prayers.  Just keep praying.  Don't give up on her.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 20, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Awww, Honey. God is greater than any of our problems (I have to remind myself daily). He is in the midst of your situation. And you're gonna wake up one day and she's going to be a God-fearing, beautiful young lady all because of your prayers. Just keep praying. Don't give up on her.


God didn't give up on me.  And I didn't even have a car.  


But I had a horse


----------



## mrselle (Feb 20, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Awww, Honey.  God is greater than any of our problems (I have to remind myself daily).  He is in the midst of your situation.  And you're gonna wake up one day and she's going to be a God-fearing, beautiful young lady all because of your prayers.  Just keep praying.  Don't give up on her.



Thank you, Mocha.  Your words are confirmation.  God dealt with me all night and has been dealing with me most of today.  It’s so very hard for me to move on from this because it is not the first time.  A part of me wants to move on from it and another part of me doesn’t want to be a fool again.  It goes far beyond taking the car without permission and missing curfew.  It’s about trust and respect.  I cannot trust her and she obviously does not respect me.  Today I was driving into work and I turned to radio to Oprah’s channel.  Robin Smith’s show was on called “Permission Slip”.  As soon as I turned it to that station she said, “So, be an adult.  Be a tender and mature adult and step up to the plate and be the kind of stepparent you want to be.”  I’m trying.  I just have to take it one step at a time.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 20, 2008)

mrselle said:


> Thank you, Mocha. Your words are confirmation. God dealt with me all night and has been dealing with me most of today. It’s so very hard for me to move on from this because it is not the first time. A part of me wants to move on from it and another part of me doesn’t want to be a fool again. It goes far beyond taking the car without permission and missing curfew. It’s about trust and respect. I cannot trust her and she obviously does not respect me. Today I was driving into work and I turned to radio to Oprah’s channel. Robin Smith’s show was on called “Permission Slip”. As soon as I turned it to that station she said, “So, be an adult. *Be a tender and mature adult and step up to the plate and be the kind of stepparent you want to be.”* I’m trying. I just have to take it one step at a time.


 

Well there you have it!   Besides you already know it in your heart of hearts.  Don't worry about being a fool.  God likes to use us fools to accomplish His work.  Try not to get caught up in how she feels about you.  What is important is how you feel about her.  And if she feels that you love and care about her (in spite of her not being your biological child, in spite of her flaws) her heart will begin to soften.  And when it's all over and done with she will say, "Wow! You never gave up on me."  And of course God will get all the glory.  What a testimony both of you will have.  Girl, if God had given up on me, I'd be 7 feet under right now.  Glory to His name.  Hallelujah!  Alright taking my butt outta here cause I'm about to start shoutin'!!!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 20, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> God didn't give up on me. And I didn't even have a car.
> 
> 
> But I had a horse


 
Ummm, is Whoa Daisy a fixture around here now?


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 25, 2008)

Don't know what's going on with me today...but I'm really missing my friend Mocha (eventho she be gettin us in trouble)


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 25, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Ummm, is Whoa Daisy a fixture around here now?


 Leave my hoss'ie alone.  

Love you Sweet Mocha...


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 25, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Don't know what's going on with me today...but I'm really missing my friend Mocha (eventho she be gettin us in trouble)


Hey........I miss her too.  

KLBoo, I  'heart' you....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 25, 2008)

klb.....you are so blessed, even though it looks tough!

I love you, sis!


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 25, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Hey........I miss her too.
> 
> KLBoo, I  'heart' you....


 

Wonder why *I'm* missin her?


Luv u too Shimmie!


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 25, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Wonder why *I'm* missin her?
> 
> Luv u too Shimmie!


Cause the two of you are twins...


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 25, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Cause the two of you are twins...


 
We are?

ETA: I guess you're right Shimmie. I started thinking bout conversations Mocha and I have had and we do have a lot in common.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Feb 25, 2008)

Well Ladies and Gents (if there are any posting),
I have decided to quit my second job....
You know I been praying about it and praying about it, and I'm just going to trust God to provide.
I should, if its the Lord's will recieve my tax refund this Friday. I plan to take that and pay my mortgage up into May...
And hopefully by then my daycare will be up and running.
But as I sat in my bedroom going over my daugther many missed assignments. I just realized that the sacrifice that I'm making is just to great. I work with delinquent youths ages 12-17.
And I realize that if I dont quit my job now, and tend to my daugther that she will be one of these youths that I'm working with.

Aside note*
Last couple of weeks have been physically draining, with my job and all. Along with the ceiling in my den falling down. But in the midst of all my stress, I knew that it was impossible for me to be working my hours and get a good night sleep. 

But God was with me guiding my rest, because I tell you the three hours of sleep that I was averaging. He took them and stretched them that it felt like I had gotten 8 hours. So I thanked him for that!


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 25, 2008)

lawyer2be371 said:


> Well Ladies and Gents (if there are any posting),
> I have decided to quit my second job....
> You know I been praying about it and praying about it, and I'm just going to trust God to provide.
> I should, if its the Lord's will *recieve my tax refund this Friday*. I plan to take that and pay my mortgage up into May...
> ...


 
I'm praying for you Lawyer.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm here.  Gonna let your comment slide, KLB in light of your schedule tomorrow.  My Master and His angels will be stuck with you for a few hours so in reverence to Him, I'm gonna hold my tongue.

Last night was a rough one for me...one of those cry yourself to sleep nights. My eyes were swollen this morning and I looked a wreck.  If it were not for my savior, I would have crawled back into bed.  It's funny how when you belong to Him, when you're sealed with His mark, He won't let you die.  He won't let me die, yall.  So I'm digging my heels in deeper.  I'm staying right side up.  Funny thing about quicksand.  It's not really your own strength that saves you.  And thank God because I'm tired of fighting.

Sunday my pastor said, "Don't think that God can use you if you haven't been through something."  And I'm thinking to myself, I don't know if there will be anything left for Him to use.  It's pretty cloudy over here.  Sure chance of rain.  And the lightning is likely to strike twice.  

Ok, why am I laughing?  I get sooo silly when yall are around.  A sista can't even cry in peace.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 25, 2008)

He's able, Lawyer.    Nothing is too hard for Him.  Nothing!


----------



## Jenaee (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Keep me in prayer please...I dont know whats come over me lately. I've been snapping at people and had a major blow up with the minister of music at my church in front of the choir. While I meant what I said, I know it should have never come out the way it did. I have since apologized to him. I am so embarassed over my actions now. People have now labled me a "trouble maker" which normally I'm not  Please just keep me in prayer.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 26, 2008)

Jenaee said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Keep me in prayer please...I dont know whats come over me lately. I've been snapping at people and had a major blow up with the minister of music at my church in front of the choir. While I meant what I said, I know it should have never come out the way it did. I have since apologized to him. I am so embarassed over my actions now. People have now labled me a "trouble maker" which normally I'm not  Please just keep me in prayer.


 You have all the heart and prayers of those who love you surrounding you in loving prayers...   a circle of love surrounds you inside and out.

And Janaee...you're not a trouble maker... Maybe a little tired, overwelmed, being pulled in too many directions at the moment. But a trouble maker....Noooo,  If anything, trouble is afraid of you. For it's unable to withstand the light and the love of God that reflects from your heart so brightly. 

No, angel. You're *NOT* a trouble maker at all. Instead you are 'Love and Light'.


----------



## Jenaee (Feb 26, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> You have all the heart and prayers of those who love you surrounding you in loving prayers...   a circle of love surrounds you inside and out.
> 
> And Janaee...you're not a trouble maker... Maybe a little tired, overwelmed, being pulled in too many directions at the moment. But a trouble maker....Noooo,  If anything, trouble is afraid of you. For it's unable to withstand the light and the love of God that reflects from your heart so brightly.
> 
> No, angel. You're *NOT* a trouble maker at all. Instead you are 'Love and Light'.


 

Thank you Shimmie...I needed this. I'm so ashamed of how I've acted. And you're right, I am tired and overwhelmed. Thank you sis


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 26, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> You have all the heart and prayers of those who love you surrounding you in loving prayers...   a circle of love surrounds you inside and out.
> 
> And Janaee...you're not a trouble maker... *Maybe a little tired, overwelmed, being pulled in too many directions at the moment.* But a trouble maker....Noooo,  If anything, trouble is afraid of you. For it's unable to withstand the light and the love of God that reflects from your heart so brightly.
> 
> *No, angel. You're NOT a trouble maker at all. Instead you are 'Love and Light'.*


 
I wholeheartedly agree.  We all get tired.  But our God is a God of rest, strength and direction. It'll be ok.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 26, 2008)

Jenaee said:


> Thank you Shimmie...I needed this. *I'm so ashamed *of how I've acted. And you're right, I am tired and overwhelmed. Thank you sis


 

The enemy loves for us to be ashamed because we tend to go hide out as a result.  Wanna give satan an upper cut?  Repent.  Forgive yourself.  Call the Minister of Music an apologize for how you spoke to him/her.  Simple.  Done.  God's love for you has not changed one iota.  

Now if you REALLY wanna make satan mad (at the next choir rehersal) apologize publicly to to the Minister of Music AND apologize to the choir for any disharmony that you may have caused among the group.  I tell you one thing.  They wont be able to call you a troublemaker after that.  Troublemakers rarely take reponsibility for their actions nor do they apologize.  Whatever you decide to do, don't let words go unspoken that can heal someone else as well as yourself.   Hugs and love.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 26, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> I wholeheartedly agree. We all get tired. But our God is a God of rest, strength and direction. It'll be ok.


For you, Sweet Mocha... 

We do indeed get tired, yet he renews our strength and renews our youth as the eagles. We've been given brand new wings.

MOCHA ... OMG! I just thought of something. You know what we're under so much attack? It a enemy stategy to wear us down little by little with little weights being added on a little at a time until the weight gets a little too heavy for us to shift around as we 'walk' our walk for the Lord.

But Jesus said, ye who are heavy laden..........Praise Him! *Ye* who are heavy laden........ ....... "Come unto Me and I will give you REST!" Oh Glory. 

Jesus..........Said........'Come unto Me and I will give you Rest'. Oh Praise Him  

"Come unto Me, Come....Jesus said... "Come unto me, *all ye* that *labour* and are *HEAVY LADEN*, and I will give you rest." (Matthew 11:28)

Do I hear an organ in the midst? "Come!!!!" Jesus said....'Come unto ME! ALL YE! All ye that labour! All ye that labour and are Heavy Laden....and I.......will give you.....Rest!"

For I know your works, I know your tears, I know your pains and I know the years of labour which you've each put forth and have each put in. Come! And I will give you Rest!.

Halleiluia! Amen.  

Praise Him  :heart2: That's our Lord Jesus Christ...forever and ever, Amen.


----------



## GodsPromises (May 10, 2008)

Well we haven't posted in here for awhile but I wanted to update on school.

I got my grades posted today and I got a 3.5

An "A" in my paralegal class and a "B" in my English Comp.

If your remember I posted in here asking what should I do my research paper on and I decided to do it on the Civil Rights Movement from 1896 to present broken down into three parts:

1.  The Plessy case in 1896 in Louisiana that started the separate but equal policy on trains

2. The Brown vs. Board of Education which ended the policy on paper

3. The present and how even thought the policy was suppose to end it hasn't.

I am very happy with my grades.  I was hoping for a 4.0 but I will thankfully  take the 3.5.

Now this summer I am taking 3 classes and in the fall 3 classes.

So my sisters thanks for the prays and please continue to keep me in prayer.


----------



## Jenaee (May 12, 2008)

Just got back from a 5 day cruise to the Bahamas. I had a wonderful time. I thank GOD for his traveling mercies to and from. I also thank Him for allowing me the oppurtunity to go. I soooo needed a vaction.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 12, 2008)

LadyR said:


> Well we haven't posted in here for awhile but I wanted to update on school.
> 
> I got my grades posted today and I got a 3.5
> 
> ...



Awesome, sis.....wonderful!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 12, 2008)

Jenaee said:


> Just got back from a 5 day cruise to the Bahamas. I had a wonderful time. I thank GOD for his traveling mercies to and from. I also thank Him for allowing me the oppurtunity to go. I soooo needed a vaction.



Awwww....Jenaee, sounds like you had a refreshing time away.  I know what that is like.  I will be going to Jamaica in July and I look so forward to going!

Glad to see you back!


----------



## GodsPromises (May 12, 2008)

Glad you had a great time.

When are we going to meet for a day.  Let's make it soon!!!!



Jenaee said:


> Just got back from a 5 day cruise to the Bahamas. I had a wonderful time. I thank GOD for his traveling mercies to and from. I also thank Him for allowing me the oppurtunity to go. I soooo needed a vaction.


----------



## Jenaee (May 12, 2008)

LadyR said:


> Glad you had a great time.
> 
> When are we going to meet for a day. Let's make it soon!!!!


 
Whenever you want...just let me know a date and time!!!


----------

